# Stowland- October 27th 2013



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 27, 2013)

After my scouting hike yesterday ( see thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125364-Snow-Report-Mt-Mansfield )I was sure it would be worth a skin up the Stowe side of Mansfield for some early season turns.

Just bought new touring boots, Dynafit Titans, and had to try them within 30 days of purchase. Def a big difference on the downhill. I felt less in control and without the normal power I can throw into a turn when on downhill boots. Nice and EZ on the hike up though. light and comfortable for hiking.

A few of the turns:






A short hike up and I was on a fairly direct skin track on Liftline. A quick bootpack up National and the Quad was in sight. 


The top 1/3 of the mountain was pretty solid but you really had to ski with caution. No base under the powder. I chose Nosedive since I thought it wouldn't be too steep for the amount of snow which was between 6 inches to 2 Feet. I started hitting rocks  a little more than 1/2 way down and that ended my linked turns.

All in all it was a good afternoon and I'm elated that the season has officially started for me!


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks great! Are those the Bacons? The snow looks significantly better than I anticipated.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice!  Way more snow than I thought I'd see.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Looks great! Are those the Bacons? The snow looks significantly better than I anticipated.



Yeah Bacons. I've had them for a few seasons now and LOVE them.

The snow up top was pretty awesome. I had to ski conservatively since there was no base but it was powdery!


----------



## watkin (Oct 28, 2013)

Also quite alot of tracks out there as well.  I really wonder how many people were on Mansfield hiking for turns this past weekend.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

watkin said:


> Also quite alot of tracks out there as well.  I really wonder how many people were on Mansfield hiking for turns this past weekend.



Yeah lots! I certainly didn't get first tracks although I probably could have skied another trail which saw less traffic.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

What is the policy at Stowe on earning turns, preseason? Anything?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> What is the policy at Stowe on earning turns, preseason? Anything?




I don't think anyone cares when it's preseason. People were hiking and skiing/riding all over the mountain.

I like it before the resort opens up. It's a free for all and nice and quiet up there.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 28, 2013)

Way to get it.Jealous over here.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet panoramic shot. Mansfield/Spruce Peak is one beautiful area. Way to get after it.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice HIB.....ditto on the better looking conditions than I would've expected....


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

That is a heck of a workout. And the snow looks great. Way to get after it.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice report from Stowe.  Looks like better snow and more vertical to ski than the open ski areas  in New England this weekend.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Nice report from Stowe.  Looks like better snow and more vertical to ski than the open ski areas  in New England this weekend.



Ha! That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------

